# Login Issues Fixed?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry about the recent login issues.

I believe these should be fixed.

Anyone able to verify? If you still can't login please contact me here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/contact/


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I though I was banned


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I though I was banned


 Me too :confused1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MBR said:


> Me too :confused1:


 because we are bad men :thumb


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Thought I was the only one. Thanks for fixing it


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Lorian, I accept your apology, I can now log in.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

All sorted over here :thumb


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I couldn't log in but now can


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

@Lorian

Have you had chance to reply to the StrongSupps email about a 2-4 day banner?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Also thought I was banned lol, although I had no idea why..

Glad is fixed thanks again for the prompt reply!


----------



## FrozenGR (Apr 21, 2016)

I STILL can't login.. My password is always wrong and i always have to go to reset password in order to enter, then the instant minute if i logout and try to login again with the password i just put, it says wrong ....

Any help @Lorian ? I already contacted you via the Contact form 2 times and no reply ever.


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

I have to reset the password every single time I login also. Annoying!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mjl1990 said:


> I have to reset the password every single time I login also. Annoying!


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/291855-keep-having-to-reset-password/?do=embedhttps://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/289586-having-to-reset-password-on-logging-in/?do=embed


----------

